# zweiter Gildenmeister?



## Seyfiroth (1. Juni 2007)

hi,
kurze frage habe von freunden gehört das man einen 2zweiten gildenmeister bestimmen kann,wenn ja wie geht das?


----------



## Guria/Galika (2. Juni 2007)

man könnte einen stellvertreter einrichten aber 2 richtige gildenmeister? denke das gibt es nicht


----------



## Monolith (2. Juni 2007)

Man kann keinen zweiten Gildenmeister über eine Spieloption erstellen, bzw. bestimmen. Der Gildenmeister allerdings kann einen neuen Rang anlegen und diesen ebenfalls "Gildenmeister" oder "Zweiter Gildenmeister" nennen. Dazu gibt er ihm noch alle rechte und schon hat man "zwei" Gildemeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seyfiroth (3. Juni 2007)

wie kann ich einen weiteren rang anlegen?


----------



## vanHaven (3. Juni 2007)

Wenn du in den Gildenoptionen einen Spieler befördern möchtest kannst du im Drop-Down Menu den Rang auswählen. Neben diesem Auswahlfenster findest du ein "+" wenn du dies aktivierst kannst du bwpe. einen neuen Rang anlegen.

Mfg,


----------

